# Echolot für kleinen Fluss



## BVB-PK (7. Juli 2015)

Hi.

Ich Angel vorwiegend an einem recht kleinen Nebenfluss der Weser. Der Fluss ist zum größten Teil ca. 10-15m breit. An wenigen Stellen sind es knapp 40-50m. Ich angel zu 95 % nur auf Hecht, jedoch ist es sehr schwierig bzw. fast unmöglich die Hotspots zu erreichen, da das Ufer teilweise stark abfällt und extrem bewachsen ist. 

Ich liebäugel schon länger mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot und einem Echolot. Da die Wassertiefe im Schnitt ca. 1,5-2m beträgt weiß ich nicht in wie weit ein Echolot Sinn macht. Dort wo es 40-50m breit ist, habe ich durch das Loten mit meiner Lotrute schon stellen von 3-4m gemessen. 

Würde ein Echolot Sinn machen? Wie weit vom Boot aus erkennt das Echolot noch Fische bzw. Strukturen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Echolot für kleinen Fluss*



BVB-PK schrieb:


> Würde ein Echolot Sinn machen? Wie weit vom Boot aus erkennt das Echolot noch Fische bzw. Strukturen?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antworten.



Das hängt vom Abstrahlwinkel und der Wassertiefe ab. Bei 2-4m Wassertiefe beobachtest Du nur eine sehr kleine Fläche unterhalb des Gebers.

Für Deine beschriebenen Einsatzzwecke würde sich ein kabelloses Echolot eignen, weil Du das mit einer geeigneten Rute dorthin werfen / hinzuppeln kannst, wo Du mit dem Boot nicht richtig hinkommst. Bzw. Du könntest es auch vom Ufer nutzen. Tiefen- und Grundstrukturen lassen sich damit auf jeden Fall prima erforschen. Fische ließen sich auch erkennen. Allerdings müsstest Du da Erfahrung zur Interpretation der Bilder sammeln: die angezeigte Fischsichel ein und desselben Fisches in einem halben Meter Tiefe sieht natürlich viel größer aus, als wenn er am Grund steht. Zudem hängt das angezeigte Bild (die Fischsichel) in eher geringen Tiefen auch stark davon ab, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit Du das Echo / den Geber über den Fisch bewegst bzw. ein Fisch drunter vorbeischwimmt. 

Lies Dir mal den Trööt durch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281864

Ich habe das Sonarphone seit 2 Wochen und habe es in dem von Dir geschilderten Setting schon ausprobiert. Ich finde, es ist super geeignet, so ein Flüsschen mit 1,5-4m Wassertiefe besser kennen zu lernen...


----------



## yacaré (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Echolot für kleinen Fluss*

Ein Echolot macht immer Sinn - es zeigt Dir zumindest die Tiefe an, etwas fortgeschrittenere Modelle liefern Informationen über die Wassertemperatur, Sprungschicht, Bodenhärte/-struktur... Ob sich nun Fische im Erfassungsbereich des Echos befinden, oder nicht, ist für mich zweitrangig, anhand der gewonnenen Informationen kann ich besser beurteilen, wie erfolgversprechend ein Standort ist. Angesichts der günstigen Anschaffungspreise für Einstiegsgeräte müsste eigentlich jedes (motorisierte) Wasserfahrzeug mit einem Echo ausgerüstet sein - _eine_ vermiedene Grundberührung der Antriebsschraube und schon hat sich das Gerät kompensiert ;-).
In Deinem Fall würde ich über die Anschaffung eines Angelkayaks nachdenken, anstelle eines Schlauboots - die Teile sind robust, leicht zu transportieren (Dachgepäckträger), am Wasser schnell einsatzbereit und mit Echolot ausrüstbar... ;-)


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Echolot für kleinen Fluss*

Ich hab bei mir im Garten auch einen Teich,lohnt sich da auch ein Echolot.....?


----------



## flor61 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Echolot für kleinen Fluss*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir im Garten auch einen Teich,lohnt sich da auch ein Echolot.....?



Nur bedingt. Aber wenn, dann unbedingt mit GPS.
|wavey:


----------

